# فوائد الزوجة النكدية



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

*من يعتقد ان الزوجة النكدية ليس لها فوائد فهو مخطئ*
_*فللزوجة النكدية فوائد كثيرة ومن أهمها:*_





​ 

*تجعل لسان الزوج رطب بذكر الله*
*طول اليوم قاعد يدعي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*​ 

*





تساعد الزوج على غض البصر لأنه سوف يكره صنف الحريم*​ 

*





 تساعد الزوج على صلة الرحم*
*لأنه على طول هربان عند أمه*​ 

*





 تساعد الزوج على أن يحافظ على وزنه ورشاقة جسمه *
*لأنه دائما ً نفسه مسدودة عن الأكل*​ 

*





وأخيراً ،تجعل من زوجها رجلاً عظيماً*
*فبسبب قرفه وزهقه منها ، سوف يقضي وقتا ً أطول في العمل*
*





مما يجعله إنسانا ً ناجحاً في عمله ويحقق المثل القائل:*
*"وراء كل رجل عظيم إمرأة"*​ 















ههههههههههههه ربنا يستر بقي وماضربش:heat:​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تحفة 
ياااااااااااااربى

*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

بقي كده يا جوجو 

ماشي ماشي حسابك معايا عصيرررررررررررررررررررر

هههههههههه نورت يا باشا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
جميل يا روزى موضوعك 
ياترى الكل بقى يتمنى زوجة نكدية بعد موضوعك ههههه
ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## *koki* (23 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامد يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا روزى موضوعك
> ياترى الكل بقى يتمنى زوجة نكدية بعد موضوعك ههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههههه اه اكيد كلهم يتمنوا 

عشان مصلحه ليهم هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامد يا روزى


 

نورتي يا كوكي يا قمر


----------



## govany shenoda (23 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه بجد تحفه الموضوع بس الستات مش مجانين عشان ينكده لوحدهم اكيد هما بيغيظوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه

اكيد يا حبي كلامك صح

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## النهيسى (24 مايو 2010)

فوائد جميله جداا

روووووعه شكرااااا



​​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روماني زكريا (24 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

نشكر ربنا اهو اعتراف منكم انكم بتنكدوا علينا 

بصراحه مش عارف اقولك ايه ياروزي جبتلنا حقنا ​[


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2010)

*
تحفة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلو النكد وخصوصا من ال هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ​
> 
> نشكر ربنا اهو اعتراف منكم انكم بتنكدوا علينا ​
> بصراحه مش عارف اقولك ايه ياروزي جبتلنا حقنا ​
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه اي خدمه يا روماني

بس لو انا نضربت ابقي تعالي دافع عني ههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *تحفة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلو النكد وخصوصا من ال هههههههههههههههههه*


 

هههههههههه ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

نورت الموضوع


----------



## كرامة (25 مايو 2010)

هو في ست عقلة نتكد علي جوزها 
هو النكد بيحب الرجالة كلهم


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## ماجو2010 (25 مايو 2010)

ليه كدا يا روزى 
ده ظلم لستات كتير مش كل الستات بتحب النكد
وايضآ فى رجال ملهاش غير فى النكد
وزى ما فى زوجة نكدية فى كمان زوج نكدى
طبعأ مش كل الستات ولا كل الرجاله

عمومآ موضوع جميل 
ربنا يبعد عننا النكد من الست والرجل​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

امين يا ماجو يا حبي

نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اي خدمه يا روماني
> 
> بس لو انا نضربت ابقي تعالي دافع عني ههههههههههه:spor22:




ههههههههههههه
دا اكيد لازم ادافع عنك لان لو انتي انضربتي مين هايجيب  حقنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> دا اكيد لازم ادافع عنك لان لو انتي انضربتي مين هايجيب حقنا ​


 

ههههههههههه ربنا يخليك يا روماني

خلاص انا كده مطمنه ههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
تحفه ياروزي 
ودي زغروطه للست
النكديه


----------



## روزي86 (28 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

يا سيدي علي الدلع ههههههههههه

منورة يا نيتا يا قمر


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

خلاص لو كدا يبئى ناخد واحدة ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا جميل

وربنا يبعتلك هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2010)

نورتي يا ارق روكااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه يلا كويس اذاكده
ميرسي روزي القمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة بجد
مرسي​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (8 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه

موضك تحفه

مرسي ليكى ياقمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبيبتي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه...فوائد راااااااااااائعه...هذه حقيقه وليس خيال وبذات اللى قبل الاخيره....ههههههه.....مشكوره يا عسل


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------

